# Well behaved Dogs on the course??



## Qwerty (Nov 26, 2015)

What would you say the reasons are as to why a large percentage of the best courses in the country allow them and yet the vast majority of others don't?

Is this something you'd be for or against at your club?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 26, 2015)

Who'd decide whether they were well behaved? Neither yours, nor either of mine would make that list..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2015)

Tradition really 

One of the guys in the Woburn swindle has a Scotty with him and he is very well behaved


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

No, should be banned.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			What would you say the reasons are as to why a large percentage of the best courses in the country allow them and yet the vast majority of others don't?

Is this something you'd be for or against at your club?
		
Click to expand...

It's hard enough controlling sentient human beings on a course, never mind a mad Jack Russell, like our Flash.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 26, 2015)

My dog wouldn't make it around 18


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

Don't see the issue with it. I take my dog to my course and also my dads (Goodwood). She stays on the lead and is no trouble at all. 

Literally makes no difference to anyone else imo


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 26, 2015)

Not a fan of dogs on the course personally. It's a golf course not a dog park. 
Even well behaved dogs can be unpredictable and after a recent incident at my cub with a dog just randomly starting to bark whilst on the 8th fairway (surrounded by the 2nd and 7th fairways and 3rd and 6th tees, ended in lots of complaints and now no dogs are allowed.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 26, 2015)

Mine sometimes comes out with me. She's really well behaved apart from occasionally going into a bunker and rolling around - never once seen her rake it afterwards. And if she won't, I'm not doing it for her!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

I would've thought some of chemicals/pesticides/insecticides etc coukd be harmful to an animal if they were to ingest them!


----------



## KenL (Nov 26, 2015)

I am totally in favour of this as long as they are on a lead and well behaved.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 26, 2015)

The caretaker at our club has a big Doberman who looks after the club when it closes. 


The first time I encountered it I was on my own late in the evening and nearly pooed my pants when it came running towards me.   its actually a really nice dog who behaves well.  


I like the idea of being able to play and have a well behaved dog walking along side.   there are many dogs who shouldn't be anywhere near a golf course.


----------



## Craigg (Nov 26, 2015)

I have two well behaved, trained spaniels. I wouldn't take them on the course and don't want to see anyone else's dogs on there either. You'll always get a minority who wont clean up after their dogs, and I have no wish to tread in it thank you very much, so a blanket ban for me I'm afraid. (Why would you want to take you dog on the course anyway?)


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 26, 2015)

I can see the appeal. 9 holes while the dog gets walked.   two birds one stone and all that.


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 26, 2015)

Don't have a dog and never have done. So long as they do not **** on my line, they would be very welcome, no matter if they bark all the time or not......


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

Craigg said:



			I have two well behaved, trained spaniels. I wouldn't take them on the course and don't want to see anyone else's dogs on there either. You'll always get a minority who wont clean up after their dogs, and I have no wish to tread in it thank you very much, so a blanket ban for me I'm afraid. (Why would you want to take you dog on the course anyway?)
		
Click to expand...

Because your walking 5miles and it's great exercise. 

With regards to barking as a reason, 'clutching at straws' comes to mind. No different to someone shouting fore.

I don't ever do it in a competition but now it's winter I do it every weekend


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Because your walking 5miles and it's great exercise. 

With regards to barking as a reason, 'clutching at straws' comes to mind. No different to someone shouting fore.

I don't ever do it in a competition but now it's winter I do it every weekend
		
Click to expand...

Genuine question, what if the dog is caught short? Surely it could on fairways etc is it fair to other golfers that their ball may have rolled through it (not a No2)


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 26, 2015)

Payed The Berkshire earlier this week and was really taken aback when I saw a 3-ball of Seniors all setting off on their round each with a small dog tethered to their trolley.

Have to say all 3 seemed impeccably well behaved and so did the Seniors.:rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Because your walking 5miles and it's great exercise. 

With regards to barking as a reason, 'clutching at straws' comes to mind. No different to someone shouting fore.

I don't ever do it in a competition but now it's winter I do it every weekend
		
Click to expand...

Someone shouting fore is likely to a) be a one off at that point in time and b) a safety protocol and c) not comparable. A dog is unlikely to just bark once, much like the incident I intimated, and became a nuisance very quickly. So no, not clutching at straws at all. Expressing an opinion as to why I am not for dogs on a course.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 26, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I would've thought some of chemicals/pesticides/insecticides etc coukd be harmful to an animal if they were to ingest them!
		
Click to expand...

Once the applied chemicals have dried on the leaf its not a problem :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2015)

Golf courses are full of wildlife doing their stuff everywhere so worrying about where a dog wees is not an issue you should worry about. Mine is not well behaved enough to take out regularly but I have walked her on lead whilst my son plays and it is not an issue. I have known people with immaculately trained dogs take them off lead and they are no problem. On a couple of occasions in the summer I took mine and let her off lead knowing I was the only one on the course, my daughter came with us with a lead if required. The dog went bonkers, all the smells of wildlife, charged everywhere and had a whale of a time. I would do the same again but not if other golfers were around. 

As others have said it is a great way to walk your dog and play as well but your dog must be at gun dog level before you do it. Just because you like dogs does not mean others do. That should be respected.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 26, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Golf courses are full of wildlife doing their stuff everywhere so worrying about where a dog wees is not an issue you should worry about. Mine is not well behaved enough to take out regularly but I have walked her on lead whilst my son plays and it is not an issue. I have known people with immaculately trained dogs take them off lead and they are no problem. On a couple of occasions in the summer I took mine and let her off lead knowing I was the only one on the course, my daughter came with us with a lead if required. The dog went bonkers, all the smells of wildlife, charged everywhere and had a whale of a time. I would do the same again but not if other golfers were around. 

As others have said it is a great way to walk your dog and play as well but your dog must be at gun dog level before you do it. *Just because you like dogs does not mean others do. That should be respected*.
		
Click to expand...

Very well put that man.


----------



## Craigg (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Because your walking 5miles and it's great exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Exercise yes, but absolutely no stimulation for the dogs. My spaniels would hate it. They love to be busy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Golf courses are full of wildlife doing their stuff everywhere so worrying about where a dog wees is not an issue you should worry about. Mine is not well behaved enough to take out regularly but I have walked her on lead whilst my son plays and it is not an issue. I have known people with immaculately trained dogs take them off lead and they are no problem. On a couple of occasions in the summer I took mine and let her off lead knowing I was the only one on the course, my daughter came with us with a lead if required. The dog went bonkers, all the smells of wildlife, charged everywhere and had a whale of a time. I would do the same again but not if other golfers were around. 

As others have said it is a great way to walk your dog and play as well but your dog must be at gun dog level before you do it. Just because you like dogs does not mean others do. That should be respected.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment and not anti dogs, just not on the Golf Course, this is tainted by the fact our course is near houses and the locals see the course as a large dog park, we have signs up saying no dogs allowed, would be pointless if they see the Golfers with them.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 26, 2015)

Wouldnt mind taking mine on to help with the Geese problem


----------



## chellie (Nov 26, 2015)

Dogs on the course- no thanks.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Genuine question, what if the dog is caught short? Surely it could on fairways etc is it fair to other golfers that their ball may have rolled through it (not a No2)
		
Click to expand...

I pick it up?!? No different to walking in a park? Walking along the road?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Someone shouting fore is likely to a) be a one off at that point in time and b) a safety protocol and c) not comparable. A dog is unlikely to just bark once, much like the incident I intimated, and became a nuisance very quickly. So no, not clutching at straws at all. Expressing an opinion as to why I am not for dogs on a course.
		
Click to expand...

But if your dog is of the barking type then you wouldn't take your dog. Hence the 'well behaved' dog.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I pick it up?!? No different to walking in a park? Walking along the road?
		
Click to expand...

Meant a No1 mate, hence the not a No2&#128515;


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice quiet evening shouldn't be a problem.  During a medal on a busy course might not be the best idea. 


There is a time and a place for everything.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Very well put that man.
		
Click to expand...

And I agree with this, hence why the dog should stay on the lead at all times


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Meant a No1 mate, hence the not a No2&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't see that. 

To be Honest if someone is concerned about their ball running through some urine. then they should probably take a good look at themselves and say 'get a life'.

 I'd imagine the chemicals used to maintain a course are significantly more damaging (and widespread)


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 26, 2015)

Its not a problem if they're not wearing jeans


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 26, 2015)

Turnberry (pre Trump - not sure now) allowed dogs. I have no objection to a dog getting exercised on a golf course.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Its not a problem if they're not wearing jeans
		
Click to expand...

 :clap:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 26, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Who'd decide whether they were well behaved? Neither yours, nor either of mine would make that list..
		
Click to expand...

She's calmed down a bit but still as mad as a box of Frogs 

I do like the idea of taking her out for a walk while doing a quick 9 every now and then, just at quiet times. It's never going to happen though as the only NW club Ive seen it allowed at Is Formby.
To be honest it's always intrigued me that its mainly the high end clubs that allow it. I just wondered why. As Phil said..it's probably nothing other than tradition. 

Always thought it was nice to see though when I've seen the dogs out at  Formby, North Hants and St Andrews. I've never seen it elsewhere though I believe a lot of the Surrey & Berks courses allow it.


----------



## Ross61 (Nov 26, 2015)

I like dogs and and have not got a problem with well behaved ones, but I don't think it is fair on players that don't like dogs.

 I personally wouldn't take my dogs as a golf course would be inappropriate place for 2 ball obsessed Border Collies. 

 I think if I tethered them to my trolley, the first sight of a ball flying down a fairway would be the last I would see of my bag and clubs


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			She's calmed down a bit but still as mad as a box of Frogs 

I do like the idea of taking her out for a walk while doing a quick 9 every now and then, just at quiet times. It's never going to happen though as the only NW club Ive seen it allowed at Is Formby.
To be honest it's always intrigued me that its mainly the high end clubs that allow it. I just wondered why. As Phil said..it's probably nothing other than tradition. 

Always thought it was nice to see though when I've seen the dogs out at  Formby, North Hants and St Andrews. I've never seen it elsewhere though I believe a lot of the Surrey & Berks courses allow it.
		
Click to expand...

I noticed at Hankley last week that there was a dog bowl on basically every tee


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Sorry didn't see that. 

To be Honest if someone is concerned about their ball running through some urine. then they should probably take a good look at themselves and say 'get a life'.

 I'd imagine the chemicals used to maintain a course are significantly more damaging (and widespread)
		
Click to expand...

Just as much as I refuse to shake a pp's hand if he's popped in the bushes to relieve himself during a round, why should I accept the risk of getting dog piss on me because someone wants/needs their dog with them, plus why would a dog owner want to risk exposing their dog to significantly damaging chemicals, not exactly sure who needs to get a life?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 26, 2015)

Dogs crap anywhere and some dog owners don't pick up and that bugs me big time.

Many times I have come across dogs mess on the course.

In the summer down our local park playing football with my boy and his ball gets covered in crap and muggins here gets it all over his hands.

And only 2 days ago a guys dog has a crap and the guys hunting around for it and cant find it.

Take your dogs in the woods not on the golf course.

Oh and before the dog lovers come on saying I always pick up[of course you do]it must always be someone else.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Just as much as I refuse to shake a pp's hand if he's popped in the bushes to relieve himself during a round, why should I accept the risk of getting dog piss on me because someone wants/needs their dog with them, plus why would a dog owner want to risk exposing their dog to significantly damaging chemicals, not exactly sure who needs to get a life?
		
Click to expand...

So to confirm, if a pp had a wee on the 2nd tee, you wouldn't shake his hand 4hrs later? 

With regards to the get a life comment that was not aimed at you directly.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 26, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Just as much as I refuse to shake a pp's hand if he's popped in the bushes to relieve himself during a round, why should I accept the risk of getting dog piss on me because someone wants/needs their dog with them, plus why would a dog owner want to risk exposing their dog to significantly damaging chemicals, not exactly sure who needs to get a life?
		
Click to expand...

That is precisely why I carry hand gel in my golf bag.


----------



## Craigg (Nov 26, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			That is precisely why I carry hand gel in my golf bag.
		
Click to expand...

Or Shake left handed.... with glove still on....that's shake hands not...never mind


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			So to confirm, if a pp had a wee on the 2nd tee, you wouldn't shake his hand 4hrs later? 

With regards to the get a life comment that was not aimed at you directly.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously, no I wouldn't, I'd have no issue thanking him for the game and telling him I'll be happy to shake hands after he's washed them.

The get a life comment wasn't aimed at you either, there are responsible owners and there are irresponsible owners,


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			That is precisely why I carry hand gel in my golf bag.
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Seriously, no I wouldn't, I'd have no issue thanking him for the game and telling him I'll be happy to shake hands after he's washed them.

The get a life comment wasn't aimed at you either, there are responsible owners and there are irresponsible owners,
		
Click to expand...

Each To their own. Imo life is too short to worry about stuff like that.

Your exposed to much worse things all day long.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Each To their own. Imo life is too short to worry about stuff like that.

Your exposed to much worse things all day long.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe mate, doesn't mean we have to accept them


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 26, 2015)

Taken ours once or twice, although was with HID and kept on a lead (the dogs I mean, not the wife) and they loved it. However, I was mindful of the few others playing (was a summer evening so quiet). 

BUT......our club has public footpaths across it so dog walking public are part and parcel so slightly different to private courses. I have seen some very well behaved dogs with golfers, sitting off the lead waiting for the shot to be taken.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2015)

Used to take my cocker spaniel all the time to my 9 hole club, the Sunday morning roll up I played with all accepted him coming along for the round, if anyone was unsure about him then I would have happily played in a different group but they all had no issue and he was welcome in the clubhouse, even had the lads buying him mini cheddars and it got to be a routine that he would sit in the bar waiting as he knew were they was stored!

Shame the club closed last month.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 26, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Just as much as I refuse to shake a pp's hand if he's popped in the bushes to relieve himself during a round, why should I accept the risk of getting dog piss on me because someone wants/needs their dog with them, plus why would a dog owner want to risk exposing their dog to significantly damaging chemicals, not exactly sure who needs to get a life?
		
Click to expand...

As explained before so long as the leaves were dry after application there is no risk to dogs or anyone else


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			As explained before so long as the leaves were dry after application there is no risk to dogs or anyone else
		
Click to expand...

It's not only sprayed on leaves, Chemicals are sprayed everywhere, not sure what it is, but seen some courses spray the greens with an almost blue treatment which is walked off the greens.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 26, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			It's not only sprayed on leaves, Chemicals are sprayed everywhere, not sure what it is, but seen some courses spray the greens with an almost blue treatment which is walked off the greens.
		
Click to expand...

The grass leaves. And yes that would be a case for not allowing dogs on as it hasn't adhered to its target yet.


----------



## Tiger man (Nov 26, 2015)

Can't think of anything worse tbh my dog would be a nightmare! There to play golf not concentrate on what that unruly bitch is up to, but if someone else had a well behaved dog and wanted to I would have no issue whatsoever. Never seen a dog on a course mind (with a golfer)


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2015)

It wouldn't bother me seeing well behaved dogs walk and sit by their owners trolley/bag on or off a lead on a course, unfortunately mine wouldn't do that, he might start off ok but the first rabbit or squirrel at 1000 meters and he'd be gone &#128514;&#128514; 

At a previous club dogs weren't allowed but the pro could be seen walking his dogs off their leads across the course &#128563;


----------



## Ethan (Nov 27, 2015)

Not a fan. Some owners of dogs have a different idea of what well behaved means. I have had the situation of trying to putt when a couple of large dogs came charging down towards me. "They're just being playful" said the owner. Some people don't like dogs and have the right not to be hassled by them.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm in favour of this, however I don't think it's allowed on my course and my present dog would need to be trained but that's easily done during quite times on the course.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Dogs are 5 day members at mine. Ok during the week, but not at weekends. No idea why.


----------



## robert.redmile (Nov 27, 2015)

I love dogs more than I like most humans, but totally understand that not everyone feels the same way - they run off into the woods, cr8pping where you cant see them, and this would be awful if a ball landed in it, or you walked in it, plus they bark - absolutely no way.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 27, 2015)

Dogs being allowed on the course is usually one of the classic signs that you are at a very good golf club.  

The rules governing dogs at such clubs: Sunningdale, The Berkshire, Hankley Common, West Hill, Swinley, Piltdown, Crowborough etc. etc. tend to be as follows: Dogs not allowed on the course during a competition, your playing partners must be okay with your dog accompanying the game and dogs must be under control at all times.  The latter doesn't necessitate a lead.  Lots of dogs are under control without one, mine included. It is also considered a members privilege with club visitors needing to seek permission if they want to do the same. 

I love being able to take a dog with me when I play in a friendly game and it is certainly a criteria I would strongly value when looking for a club to join. 

I consider clubs that don't allow dogs as unquestionably flawed.   I would also find any potential playing partner very odd if they had an issue with dogs on the course in line with the rules as stated above.   Both would be clubs and golfers that were not the right sort for me. 

Other than that, the most amazing and frankly hilarious revelation that this thread has provided is that there are golfers in the UK who carry sanitising hand gel in their golf bag to ensure that they have a bacteria free handshake at the end of the match.  :rofl:This is absolutely fantastic and made me laugh out loud in the office.  If I ever played with someone like this then I would without doubt as they offered their sparkling germ-free paw, shove my hand in my pants and rearrange the furniture before offering mine.  Either that or give my Lurcher a dog treat and ensure I got a decent coating of canine drool before firmly shaking theirs and thanking them for the game.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 27, 2015)

It's not fair to ask a dog to walk outside where it's learned to do its business daily and not expect it to do likewise in 4hours, and personally I don't like dog mess on my shoes and playing equipment


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Dogs being allowed on the course is usually one of the classic signs that you are at a very good golf club.  

The rules governing dogs at such clubs: Sunningdale, The Berkshire, Hankley Common, West Hill, Swinley, Piltdown, Crowborough etc. etc. tend to be as follows: Dogs not allowed on the course during a competition, your playing partners must be okay with your dog accompanying the game and dogs must be under control at all times.  The latter doesn't necessitate a lead.  Lots of dogs are under control without one, mine included. It is also considered a members privilege with club visitors needing to seek permission if they want to do the same. 

I love being able to take a dog with me when I play in a friendly game and it is certainly a criteria I would strongly value when looking for a club to join. 

I consider clubs that don't allow dogs as unquestionably flawed.   I would also find any potential playing partner very odd if they had an issue with dogs on the course in line with the rules as stated above.   Both would be clubs and golfers that were not the right sort for me. 

Other than that, the most amazing and frankly hilarious revelation that this thread has provided is that there are golfers in the UK who carry sanitising hand gel in their golf bag to ensure that they have a bacteria free handshake at the end of the match.  :rofl:This is absolutely fantastic and made me laugh out loud in the office.  If I ever played with someone like this then I would without doubt as they offered their sparkling germ-free paw, shove my hand in my pants and rearrange the furniture before offering mine.  Either that or give my Lurcher a dog treat and ensure I got a decent coating of canine drool before firmly shaking theirs and thanking them for the game.
		
Click to expand...

Good wind up, nice try


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2015)

I remember reading a piece by Paul McGinley about his dog, I think a lab, who he would take when he played at his home course, Sunningdale from memory. His dog had died recently and he was in the process of explaining how he was training his new one. Very much like a gun dog in how he trained him and courtesy to others was at the forefront of the training. If the Ryder Cup overlord takes his dog on a golf course............


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I remember reading a piece by Paul McGinley about his dog, I think a lab, who he would take when he played at his home course, Sunningdale from memory. His dog had died recently and he was in the process of explaining how he was training his new one. Very much like a gun dog in how he trained him and courtesy to others was at the forefront of the training. If the Ryder Cup overlord takes his dog on a golf course............
		
Click to expand...

Why though? Just comes across to me as, ooooh look how well trained my dog is, how clever am I, what does the dog get out of it? he's not exactly running around having fun, it's walking a maximum of 200-250 yds before sitting down and repeat!! and if your giving the dog attention then that's just adding to slow play and yes I hear the "I take my mine when it's quiet", again that's not for the dogs benefit it's aruse for some extra Golf


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2015)

Clubs flawed for not allowing dogs ? Can't see the thinking behind that 

Can you take a dog round County Down ? 

How many of the top 100 in the world don't allow dogs ? Are they flawed


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2015)

It's as good a walk for the dog as us golfers. They get a chance to wander off lead but come to heel, sit or lie down when asked by the owner. They get to sniff a thousand different smells, see different sights to a normal on lead walk. They have freedom which they often are not able to get on a normal walk as so many rural walks are near farm land and you have to be careful around livestock. It is not a run on a beach but far more fun for the dog than a two mile, on lead walk.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Why though? Just comes across to me as, ooooh look how well trained my dog is, how clever am I, what does the dog get out of it? he's not exactly running around having fun, it's walking a maximum of 200-250 yds before sitting down and repeat!! and if your giving the dog attention then that's just adding to slow play and yes I hear the "I take my mine when it's quiet", again that's not for the dogs benefit it's aruse for some extra Golf
		
Click to expand...


You don't know much about dogs do you?   Dogs are at their happiest when out in the fresh air and with their owner - simple as that.  

I have trained 3 dogs to date to behave properly on the golf course.  All of them learned that they weren't allowed to walk on the greens just by the fact that they were told to sit or lie down on the fringes.  I still have one of them  - a big Lurcher - and he'd love to come every week to the golf course, I am certain of that.  A greenskeeper at West Hill once stopped to give him a cuddle on the 5th tee.  By coincidence, a grey squirrel started across the path in front of us and the greenskeeper expressed his displeasure at the number they had on the course and the damage they did.  I asked if he would like one less and he said absolutely yes.  A quick word and Woody took three rapid strides across the heather followed by a precise snap of the jaws to send the squirrel over the rainbow bridge!  It was an awesome display and made the greenskeepers day.    

Shame I wasn't playing with you on that occasion.  The look on your face as I offered a handshake covered in squirrel claret would've been a priceless memento of an excellent day of golf. 

I would live and let live on this issue if I was you.  It isn't going to be something that you ever have to worry about I don't think as the clubs that allow dogs are probably not the ones where you would want to be a member, not least because they allow dogs!  

By the way, have you tried golf games on the Xbox?  Possibly a better fit for you than actually playing on a course, surrounded by all those germs and viruses. You could play in a clinically sterile room at home and even clean the controller with a sanitising wipe.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's as good a walk for the dog as us golfers. They get a chance to wander off lead but come to heel, sit or lie down when asked by the owner. They get to sniff a thousand different smells, see different sights to a normal on lead walk. They have freedom which they often are not able to get on a normal walk as so many rural walks are near farm land and you have to be careful around livestock. It is not a run on a beach but far more fun for the dog than a two mile, on lead walk.
		
Click to expand...

Which all sounds lovely but is the opposite of what some do and have been seen, the above only applies when it's quiet, otherwise they walk next to the trolley, sit at the side of the green etc, no wandering and discovering!


----------



## Snelly (Nov 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Clubs flawed for not allowing dogs ? Can't see the thinking behind that 

Can you take a dog round County Down ? 

How many of the top 100 in the world don't allow dogs ? Are they flawed
		
Click to expand...

Your questions are irrelevant as I was stating my opinion and I am not open to changing it on this question.  

The only valid statement in your post is that you "cannot see the thinking....."  This is a recurring theme that shines through most of your 26,000+ posts I am afraid.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Snelly said:



			You don't know much about dogs do you?   Dogs are at their happiest when out in the fresh air and with their owner - simple as that.  

I have trained 3 dogs to date to behave properly on the golf course.  All of them learned that they weren't allowed to walk on the greens just by the fact that they were told to sit or lie down on the fringes.  I still have one of them  - a big Lurcher - and he'd love to come every week to the golf course, I am certain of that.  A greenskeeper at West Hill once stopped to give him a cuddle on the 5th tee.  By coincidence, a grey squirrel started across the path in front of us and the greenskeeper expressed his displeasure at the number they had on the course and the damage they did.  I asked if he would like one less and he said absolutely yes.  A quick word and Woody took three rapid strides across the heather followed by a precise snap of the jaws to send the squirrel over the rainbow bridge!  It was an awesome display and made the greenskeepers day.    

Shame I wasn't playing with you on that occasion.  The look on your face as I offered a handshake covered in squirrel claret would've been a priceless memento of an excellent day of golf. 

I would live and let live on this issue if I was you.  It isn't going to be something that you ever have to worry about I don't think as the clubs that allow dogs are probably not the ones where you would want to be a member, not least because they allow dogs!  

By the way, have you tried golf games on the Xbox?  Possibly a better fit for you than actually playing on a course, surrounded by all those germs and viruses. You could play in a clinically sterile room at home and even clean the controller with a sanitising wipe.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately you have no idea about me either and you're so far up yourself you might just disappear. judgemental to say the least, how clever are you at training your dog to kill that squirrel. You know nothing about my circumstances upbringing or lifestyle and it's the attitude and perception of people like yourself that is stopping the game from growing.

You sum up the fact that it's not the dogs that are the issue but the pompous, borish owners.

Thank god we have decent dog owners and not all are like you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Which all sounds lovely but is the opposite of what some do and have been seen, the above only applies when it's quiet, otherwise they walk next to the trolley, sit at the side of the green etc, no wandering and discovering!
		
Click to expand...

I take your point but even then there are loads of smells which the dog will love. Courses at some point will be covered in rabbits, foxes, badgers, pheasants, squirrels etc and dogs love the smells from these animals. That makes the walk interesting for them. They love different smells rather than humans who like visuals.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm not a dog lover, by any means. In fact, I'm allergic to them and also a little bit scared of them.

Despite that, I wouldn't object to playing with someone with a dog in a social round provided it really was well behaved and it's owner picked up and bagged any mess. However, it would be my definition of well-behaved and not the owner's although I'd have give the benefit of the doubt first time.

A couple of my hill walking pals have a German Shepherd that goes on most walks that are suitable for dogs (he's bagged more munros than most humans). I was very wary at first but gradually came to see the appeal. I now quite enjoy being one of "his pack" out on the hills. They have him very well trained, more so than I previously would have thought possible with my limited experience of dogs, so I appreciate it can be done.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I take your point but even then there are loads of smells which the dog will love. Courses at some point will be covered in rabbits, foxes, badgers, pheasants, squirrels etc and dogs love the smells from these animals. That makes the walk interesting for them. They love different smells rather than humans who like visuals.
		
Click to expand...

Martin, I have no issue with the dogs themselves, in fact as I sit typing this there is a dog in the office with me and I often taking it running at lunchtime and a few times I've had to clean up it's mess and it's not my dog.!! Unfortunately the ones I have seen on my working class council run courses when I have bunked on without paying, look absolutely miserable as sin walking tied to the trolley or along side, it doesn't look like they are having any fun to me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Your questions are irrelevant as I was stating my opinion and I am not open to changing it on this question.  

The only valid statement in your post is that you "cannot see the thinking....."  This is a recurring theme that shines through most of your 26,000+ posts I am afraid.
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame that when you do post some good stuff you follow it up with judgemental arrogance with all the qualities that give golfers a bad name - 

You say golf courses are flawed for not allowed dogs - I would ask you to provide reasons for that but I expect your obnoxious attitude of feeling your above would deny you the ability to reason


----------



## Snelly (Nov 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's a shame that when you do post some good stuff you follow it up with judgemental arrogance with all the qualities that give golfers a bad name - 

You say golf courses are flawed for not allowed dogs - I would ask you to provide reasons for that but I expect your obnoxious attitude of feeling your above would deny you the ability to reason
		
Click to expand...

Judgemental arrogance?  Moi?  Surely not poppet.....

P.S. It is "you're above" not "your above."


----------



## Snelly (Nov 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Unfortunately you have no idea about me .
		
Click to expand...


Hmmmmm.  I know that you carry sanitising hand gel in preparation for post-round handshakes.   This means we cannot be friends - sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Hmmmmm.  I know that you carry sanitising hand gel in preparation for post-round handshakes.   This means we cannot be friends - sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Being an adult I will in this one case explain, no reason to but bigots like yourself annoy me, My wife is disabled and has a severe immune illness, i carry it and have done for years and actually started when the course put out warnings about chemical spraying and me carrying said chemicals home, I have also played when people have been caught short on a course for both No1 and No2, why does it matter if I offer them hand sanitiser or use it myself, you maybe happy to risk cross infection, no matter how remote the risk, I prefer not to, by the way it's winter and thinks like the norovirus can be spread.


----------



## Piece (Nov 27, 2015)

I really don't like dogs, all stemming from being brought up as a vet's son where all I saw were large dogs! However, the times I've seen dogs on the course have been at places such as Hindhead, Hankley and Delamere Forest. They seemed to be well behaved, and as long as they are excellently controlled, then I'm fine. Just don't bark closely to me or slobber!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Piece said:



			Just don't bark closely to me or slobber!
		
Click to expand...

Or try to hump my leg.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Nov 27, 2015)

Dirty, horrible crapping machines. Like having a baby for a dozen years or more - no thanks.

As for golf courses.....depends on the area. On ours it would just encourage all and sundry on to the course so wouldn't be in favour of changing our "Players only" policy. The main problem would be that they would keep to the edge (ie in the rough, trees etc), exactly the sort of ground where a large proportion of dog owners who are usually diligent think it's harmless and out of the way and don't clean up. Except it's not "out of the way" on a golf course.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 27, 2015)

So far on this thread, I have been called an obnoxious, judgemental, pompous, boorish, arrogant, up myself bigot who is stopping the game from growing and giving golfers a bad name. 

All true of course but slightly over the top in a polite discussion on canine companionship perhaps?

Must dash, dogs need a walk and the local squirrels won't catch themselves......


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 27, 2015)

If my course allows dogs, and its quiet/late evening, I'll take my dog. If I'm playing with someone I won't. What am I doing wrong? I genuinely can't see the problem.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Nov 27, 2015)

Where do you put the dog poo ?  Hang it from from your trolley?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2015)

davidg2010uk said:



			Where do you put the dog poo ?  Hang it from from your trolley?
		
Click to expand...

In a bin?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			If my course allows dogs, and its quiet/late evening, I'll take my dog. If I'm playing with someone I won't. What am I doing wrong? I genuinely can't see the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong at all with it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Snelly said:



			So far on this thread, I have been called an obnoxious, judgemental, pompous, boorish, arrogant, up myself bigot who is stopping the game from growing and giving golfers a bad name. 

All true of course but slightly over the top in a polite discussion on canine companionship perhaps?

Must dash, dogs need a walk and the local squirrels won't catch themselves...... 

Click to expand...

Hope you enjoyed your walk, maybe it would've stayed a polite discussion if you hadn't started to judge people and telling me what sort of club I may or may not be suited to and then ridicule the fact people may have different hygenie standards to yourself and you would go out of your way to make them feel uncomfortable.
Enjoy your Golf&#128515;


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 27, 2015)

This thread is a perfect microcosm of the entire GM Forum 

By the way, restricting dogs because they just might crap on the course seems a bit strange. Bearing in mind the vast number of wild animals that roam most courses.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 27, 2015)

I Honestly don't see a problem with it and after reading through the thread it seems most others don't either.
Its just always intrigued me why out of the Hundreds of courses throughout the country There is only a small percentage that allow it,some of which are the best in the country.

I can only think that these clubs trust their members to train the dogs accordingly and be responsible etc.

Its no biggie but it would be nice to take the dog out on the course once in a while.
She probably needs to Stop the Leg humping first though.  
Not a good look whilst I'm trying to tee off on the 1st


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 27, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Dogs are 5 day members at mine. Ok during the week, but not at weekends. No idea why.
		
Click to expand...

Do they get a discount for being under 18?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I Honestly don't see a problem with it and after reading through the thread it seems most others don't either.
Its just always intrigued me why out of the Hundreds of courses throughout the country There is only a small percentage that allow it,some of which are the best in the country.

I can only think that these clubs trust their members to train the dogs accordingly and be responsible etc.

Its no biggie but it would be nice to take the dog out on the course once in a while.
She probably needs to Stop the Leg humping first though.  
Not a good look whilst I'm trying to tee off on the 1st 

Click to expand...

What about if the dog approaches from the HNSP before going in for the hump ?


----------



## One Planer (Nov 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about if the dog approaches from the HNSP before going in for the hump ?
		
Click to expand...

That's a different thread altogether


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 27, 2015)

The top courses tend to have more land than your regular golf course. Less likely to annoy those not in your group.


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I Honestly don't see a problem with it and after reading through the thread it seems most others don't either.
Its just always intrigued me why out of the Hundreds of courses throughout the country There is only a small percentage that allow it,some of which are the best in the country.

*I can only think that these clubs trust their members to train the dogs accordingly and be responsible etc.*

Its no biggie but it would be nice to take the dog out on the course once in a while.
She probably needs to Stop the Leg humping first though.  
Not a good look whilst I'm trying to tee off on the 1st 

Click to expand...

Most clubs can't train their members to act responsible so they have to ban dogs because they'd show the members up :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ive been a member at a couple of places you can take dogs on, Tain and Moray. its nice occasionally, Even Royal Dornoch allow dogs, but wouldn't take them all the time. 

My place  don't allow dogs at all, only problem i have with that is we have a path crossing the course and every dog walker in Nairn crosses the course and think they can wonder all over the place when the only access is this path. so members can't take their dogs on but every one else does.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 27, 2015)

I'd love to take the Cocker with me.. He'd probably be fine. But the Lab would make a real nuisance of herself.. Too boisterous and friendly.. Nice idea though..

Note... I sometimes take the Lab to the Club range with me.. Stake in the ground, attach her long lead and she loves watching the balls fly off.. I think that she thinks I'm playing fetch with myself...


----------



## Ethan (Nov 27, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			This thread is a perfect microcosm of the entire GM Forum 

By the way, restricting dogs because they just might crap on the course seems a bit strange. Bearing in mind the vast number of wild animals that roam most courses.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't restrict them because they crap on the course. They will never compete with the geese on that. I would restrict them because other golfers have the right to play golf without someone's mutt charging up to them. You may think he is just being friendly. I may think he is being a nuisance. I wouldn't join a club with a strong dog-friendly policy. 

Oh and if you take him in the course and he jumps in a bunker, it is your responsibility to smooth it out.


----------



## Craigg (Nov 27, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			By the way, restricting dogs because they just might crap on the course seems a bit strange. Bearing in mind the vast number of wild animals that roam most courses.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have all the foxes shot as well, almost as bad as dog shat.
 Don't mind a bit of goose poo, and I can't think of a vast amount of other wild animals that have poo big enough and smelly enough to worry about?


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 27, 2015)

Craigg said:



			I'd have all the foxes shot as well, almost as bad as dog shat.
 Don't mind a bit of goose poo, and I can't think of a vast amount of other wild animals that have poo big enough and smelly enough to worry about?
		
Click to expand...

Ah but, doesn't have to be wild animals does it? Have you seen how many cows wander around the course at Brora?

A well trained dog, and a better trained owner, and I don't really see much problem. In any case, I'd always thought it could be a good idea to train your dog to sniff out your golf balls  - would make finding them in the rough all the easier?


----------



## Three (Nov 27, 2015)

Dogs shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a golf course.


----------



## Craigg (Nov 27, 2015)

Three said:



			Dogs shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a golf course.
		
Click to expand...

:clap::thup::clap::thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 27, 2015)

Ethan said:



			golfers have the right to play golf without someone's mutt charging up to them. You may think he is just being friendly. I may think he is being a nuisance. 

Oh and if you take him in the course and he jumps in a bunker, it is your responsibility to smooth it out.
		
Click to expand...


Well behaved/trained Dogs don't charge up to people or Jump into bunkers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

Remember playing with James Hunt a few times and he had two huge alsations with him every time, off the lead. I'm nervous of dogs at the best of times, but playing with a world famous celebrity and with his pets was off putting. They were awesome. They simply wouldn't move a muscle without his word. They were impeccable


----------



## Sats (Nov 27, 2015)

I read through pages of this dribble? Who cares, let the course owners decide.


----------



## Three (Nov 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Remember playing with James Hunt a few times and he had two huge alsations with him every time, off the lead. I'm nervous of dogs at the best of times, but playing with a world famous celebrity and with his pets was off putting. They were awesome. They simply wouldn't move a muscle without his word. They were impeccable
		
Click to expand...

I remember he had one, never saw the 2nd one. 

Can't say where, can't say when, but I used to give his Alsation water when JH and his buddies played at my club when I was a kid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

Three said:



			I remember he had one, never saw the 2nd one. 

Can't say where, can't say when, but I used to give his Alsation water when JH and his buddies played at my club when I was a kid.
		
Click to expand...

Had two, mother and son. Think the younger dog sadly died following an accident


----------



## Three (Nov 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had two, mother and son. Think the younger dog sadly died following an accident
		
Click to expand...

Hit on the head by a Topflite?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

Three said:



			Hit on the head by a Topflite?
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately not and I never played Topflite  Can't remember exactly what happened but the bitch never moved without his command and the other dog would look at Hunt, look at its mum and do whatever she did. Was brilliant to see


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Why though? Just comes across to me as, ooooh look how well trained my dog is, how clever am I, what does the dog get out of it? he's not exactly running around having fun, it's walking a maximum of 200-250 yds before sitting down and repeat!! and if your giving the dog attention then that's just adding to slow play and yes I hear the "I take my mine when it's quiet", again that's not for the dogs benefit it's aruse for some extra Golf
		
Click to expand...

Have you got the same attitude to working dogs? 

Are you going to question what a guide dog gets out of not running around having fun or does that argument only wash with domestic pets and golf courses?


----------



## KenL (Nov 27, 2015)

Sats said:



			I read through pages of this dribble? Who cares, let the course owners decide.
		
Click to expand...

Great post .

Many courses are owned by the members and it they they who decide and the rules will be written in the constitution.

At my club, dogs are allowed except for during competitions.  I don't have a dog but love seeing them on the course, enjoying the outdoors - just like the golfers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Have you got the same attitude to working dogs? 

Are you going to question what a guide dog gets out of not running around having fun or does that argument only wash with domestic pets and golf courses?
		
Click to expand...

What have working dogs got to do with it, and since when have I said anything against the dogs, if anything my comments are about their welfare and safekeeping.
Plenty of experience around working dogs, thanks for asking.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Stupid post, 2 completely different things,
		
Click to expand...

Not stupid at all. 
Have you ever owned a dog? 
Personally I believe a well trained dog would get great enjoyment out of being out walking & obeying his/her owner for a 4 hr walk.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not stupid at all. 
Have you ever owned a dog? 
Personally I believe a well trained dog would get great enjoyment out of being out walking & obeying his/her owner for a 4 hr walk.
		
Click to expand...

What has me owning a dog got to do with not liking them on the golf course, you believe what you like, but to me a well behaved dog on the golf course looks bored, fun for most pets is chasing a ball and sniffing around playing with the owner, they are not at work are they, if it's all about fresh air and 4hrs exercise, buy a treadmill for them and put it in your garden.


----------



## KenL (Nov 27, 2015)

I totally disagree.  The dogs at my course really seem to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			What has me owning a dog got to do with not liking them on the golf course, you believe what you like, but to me a well behaved dog on the golf course looks bored, fun for most pets is chasing a ball and sniffing around playing with the owner, they are not at work are they, if it's all about fresh air and 4hrs exercise, buy a treadmill for them and put it in your garden.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a stroppy little madam aren't you? 
The dog would get more enjoyment out on the course rather than being couped up at home whilst its owner is having a knock. 
Personally I couldn't care less if dogs are allowed on the course because I'd never take mine,he'd be a nightmare & he's bone idle.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2015)

KenL said:



			I totally disagree.  The dogs at my course really seem to be enjoying themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Of course they do,they love being out with their owners. 
I was putting new fencing up in our horses field last week end,took the mother in laws dog with me. 
He was happy as Larry pottering around for a few hours.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Quite a stroppy little madam aren't you? 
The dog would get more enjoyment out on the course rather than being couped up at home whilst its owner is having a knock. 
Personally I couldn't care less if dogs are allowed on the course because I'd never take mine,he'd be a nightmare & he's bone idle.
		
Click to expand...

All these people who put the time in to train the dog and look after them should be admired and respected, no issue or problem with that, I am fully aware how much time and effort it takes, just because I don't agree with them on a golf course as do many others on here I'm being portrayed as anti dogs, like you've stated you sound like a lazy owner and that's your choice. Bit don't try trolling me and making out I'm something I'm not


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Of course they do,they love being out with their owners. 
I was putting new fencing up in our horses field last week end,took the mother in laws dog with me. 
He was happy as Larry pottering around for a few hours.
		
Click to expand...

Another example of you missing the point!! How much fun would your mother-in-laws dog had if you'd of made it sit next to you while you put the fence up instead of him being allowed to potter about, they are completely obedient on the course and don't move more than a few yards from the owner, ie not potter about!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

I can see where Paul is coming from. I had a mate who would bring his dog for evening knocks and while it was only social golf, and on common land so no issue with it being there, the bloody thing was the polar opposite of how James Hunt's dogs were in my previous posts and would run all over the place, pick balls up on the green etc. He was out for fun and to give the dog a romp, but frustrating nonetheless. The dog was just out to get its nose into anything and everything.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			All these people who put the time in to train the dog and look after them should be admired and respected, no issue or problem with that, I am fully aware how much time and effort it takes, just because I don't agree with them on a golf course as do many others on here I'm being portrayed as anti dogs, like you've stated you sound like a lazy owner and that's your choice. Bit don't try trolling me and making out I'm something I'm not
		
Click to expand...

Trolling,really??? Grow up. 
When have I potrayed you as anti dog? 
Please point that out. 
I wouldn't class myself as a lazy owner. 
We selected a breed of dog that doesn't require extra long walks every day. 
He gets regular walks & is very rarely left alone. 
You really do struggle at times don't you.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I can see where Paul is coming from. I had a mate who would bring his dog for evening knocks and while it was only social golf, and on common land so no issue with it being there, the bloody thing was the polar opposite of how James Hunt's dogs were in my previous posts and would run all over the place, pick balls up on the green etc. He was out for fun and to give the dog a romp, but frustrating nonetheless. The dog was just out to get its nose into anything and everything.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's the owners fault,not the dogs.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Trolling,really??? Grow up. 
When have I potrayed you as anti dog? 
Please point that out. 
I wouldn't class myself as a lazy owner. 
We selected a breed of dog that doesn't require extra long walks every day. 
He gets regular walks & is very rarely left alone. 
You really do struggle at times don't you.
		
Click to expand...

Only with you, love the excuse a dog that doesn't require extra long walks every day, you mean because you can't be bothered, but then again you described the dog as Lazy,
Please enlighten us, what is this breed that doesn't require much exercise and is lazy?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Well that's the owners fault,not the dogs.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is and I agree but not everyone wants their family pooch trained to Crufts standard. He was happy to let his dog run around on the common and it was only an evening knock. He wouldn't take it out in a comp as it would have been too distracting. To be honest the thing was so damn stupid and a joy to be with it didn't matter


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Only with you, love the excuse a dog that doesn't require extra long walks every day, you mean because you can't be bothered, but then again you described the dog as Lazy,
Please enlighten us, what is this breed that doesn't require much exercise and is lazy?
		
Click to expand...

It's a French bulldog. 
Notoriously lazy. 
Happy with frequent short walks,as appose to say a Labrador or springer that requires long walks. 
You really don't know much about dogs do you?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2015)

The French Bulldog, like many other companion dog breeds, requires close contact with humans. They have fairly minimal exercise needs,[10] but do require at least daily short walks


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			The French Bulldog, like many other companion dog breeds, requires close contact with humans. They have fairly minimal exercise needs,[10] but do require at least daily short walks
		
Click to expand...

Nice of you to google it to prove your point, almost as if you don't know your own dog.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			It's a French bulldog. 
Notoriously lazy. 
Happy with frequent short walks,as appose to say a Labrador or springer that requires long walks. 
You really don't know much about dogs do you?
		
Click to expand...

So me not knowing what kind of dog you own says a lot about my knowledge of dogs! Please explain that pearl of wisdom!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

Come on gents. Not sure this is really adding much to the thread is it. Blimey - Homer the voice of reason. I'm off for a lie down in a darkened room


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Come on gents. Not sure this is really adding much to the thread is it. Blimey - Homer the voice of reason. I'm off for a lie down in a darkened room
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you're right, last post from me, I admittedly don't know much about French Bulldogs so I googled them, weirdly they're known as a loyal dog who likes to to please their owners and are easy to train.
Quite obvious there is a massive difference between owners like Snelly (who I may not agree with but respect the time, effort and devotion he has obviously given his dogs) and others on here.


----------



## robert.redmile (Nov 27, 2015)

Its ludicrous to suggest dogs should be allowed on the golf course.

dont wear a cap in the club house
and whilst you're at it, don't wear golf clothing either.
dont put your shoes on in the car park.
dont walk on another fairway whilst someone on another holes green is putting.
dont even whisper either.
if you even think about wearing jeans you can sling yer hook.
dont play off the 10th even if the course is Empty,
and for gawds sake don't for one minute think you can play in groups of 4 in a comp, even if you are in the last group out.
make sure you wear your blazer in between funds when eating a sandwich in the restaurant in between rounds
if you are a child you must only play between certain times, and women must use a separate bar.

did you say you had a dog? You did?, no problem feel free to bring your dog with you whilst you play, even though they may poo in the rough, or bark, or scare other members,

you  can't make it up.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm all for dogging on the golf course.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Yeah you're right, last post from me, I admittedly don't know much about French Bulldogs so I googled them, weirdly they're known as a loyal dog who likes to to please their owners and are easy to train.
Quite obvious there is a massive difference between owners like Snelly (who I may not agree with but respect the time, effort and devotion he has obviously given his dogs) and others on here.
		
Click to expand...

I hope your hangover isn't too bad this morning


----------



## Ethan (Nov 28, 2015)

robert.redmile said:



			Its ludicrous to suggest dogs should be allowed on the golf course.

dont wear a cap in the club house
and whilst you're at it, don't wear golf clothing either.
dont put your shoes on in the car park.
dont walk on another fairway whilst someone on another holes green is putting.
dont even whisper either.
if you even think about wearing jeans you can sling yer hook.
dont play off the 10th even if the course is Empty,
and for gawds sake don't for one minute think you can play in groups of 4 in a comp, even if you are in the last group out.
make sure you wear your blazer in between funds when eating a sandwich in the restaurant in between rounds
if you are a child you must only play between certain times, and women must use a separate bar.

did you say you had a dog? You did?, no problem feel free to bring your dog with you whilst you play, even though they may poo in the rough, or bark, or scare other members,

you  can't make it up.
		
Click to expand...

Drunk posting is usually a bad idea. Just saying.


----------



## Three (Nov 28, 2015)

There is only one reason for dogs to be on a golf course, and that is purely because their owner "wants to bring my dog". 

It can only be potentially  detrimental to other golfers and the golf course. 

As much as I normally like dogs, there's a time and a place, and a golf course sure as heck is not the place.


----------



## robert.redmile (Nov 28, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Drunk posting is usually a bad idea. Just saying.
		
Click to expand...

no, don't drink.

My points are valid - we seem to have got things a bit mixed up imo. 
Allowing dogs on golf courses seems to go against all the  other rules that are designed to protect members from having their ideas on what is right and wrong protected. 
I'd be much more offended if my ball landed in a dog turd than if someone was eating a sandwich in the clubhouse, in between rounds wearing golf gear.
just saying.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Another example of you missing the point!! How much fun would your mother-in-laws dog had if you'd of made it sit next to you while you put the fence up instead of him being allowed to potter about, they are completely obedient on the course and don't move more than a few yards from the owner, ie not potter about!
		
Click to expand...


Your the one missing the point, you clearly stated that a dog would be happier chasing a ball. Working dogs don't chase balls does that mean they are bored? Dogs are pack animals, they are happier with company and that includes pottering around, or plodding along after the "master" on a golf course. 

You are the one who has lost sight of the argument, I'll just leave it as your in the NO camp.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 28, 2015)

This is a good article for those that are interested - http://www.finegolf.co.uk/what-is-fine-golf/golfers-dogs/


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Your the one missing the point, you clearly stated that a dog would be happier chasing a ball. Working dogs don't chase balls does that mean they are bored? Dogs are pack animals, they are happier with company and that includes pottering around, or plodding along after the "master" on a golf course. 

You are the one who has lost sight of the argument, I'll just leave it as your in the NO camp.
		
Click to expand...

This is not about working dogs, it's about pets, some may be also working dogs, if you wish to discuss the merits and training and owners of working dogs, start a thread in out of bounds and crack on, I have nothing but the utmost respect for working dogs and the time and effort the people who work with them put in, don't make this discussion to be more than it is to fit your agenda.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			This is not about working dogs, it's about pets, some may be also working dogs, if you wish to discuss the merits and training and owners of working dogs, start a thread in out of bounds and crack on, I have nothing but the utmost respect for working dogs and the time and effort the people who work with them put in, don't make this discussion to be more than it is to fit your agenda.
		
Click to expand...

Ive seen many pets on the courses that allow dogs and these have been well behaved and all pets.

my two are gun dogs and are well behaved and don't bark, but the courses they have been on, its been on a lead.

And like most good mannered dog owners, i pick up their poo on a golf course and elsewhere.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 28, 2015)

Took my beagle to golf with me today. 

Picked up her poo, and even took a watering can to 'water' the area she we'd on just in case someone's ball rolled through it. &#128514;

Even took her in the clubhouse!


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Took my beagle to golf with me today. 

Picked up her poo, and even took a watering can to 'water' the area she we'd on just in case someone's ball rolled through it. &#128514;

Even took her in the clubhouse!
		
Click to expand...

Did you put alcohol gel on her paws?


----------



## JustOne (Nov 28, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			What would you say the reasons are as to why a large percentage of the best courses in the country allow them
		
Click to expand...

what percentage is that?


----------



## TheCaddie (Nov 28, 2015)

This thread is the most entertaining of 2015... some of the comments are absolutely hilarious!


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2015)

JustOne said:



			what percentage is that?
		
Click to expand...

Difficult to tell as I'm not sure it's a metric clubs are measured on. I pretty much ignored this thread as I don't care. The only dogs on a golf course I've had issues with have been those owned by non golfers on common land. No member would take a poorly behaved dog to their course, and they would of course clean up after it. 

The alcohol gel in the golf bag though, really? Do you sleep in an oxygen tent ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Just as much as I refuse to shake a pp's hand if he's popped in the bushes to relieve himself during a round, why should I accept the risk of getting dog piss on me because someone wants/needs their dog with them, plus why would a dog owner want to risk exposing their dog to significantly damaging chemicals, not exactly sure who needs to get a life?
		
Click to expand...

I think you are being a bit over precious to be honest. I reckon as a rough guess, 50% of guys I see in public toilets don't wash their hands. Do you ask someone you meet if they have washed before you hold your hand out?


----------



## JustOne (Nov 28, 2015)

therod said:



			I pretty much ignored this thread as I don't care.
		
Click to expand...

I tried, and like you.... failed 


Can't stand the idea of someone having to walk their dog on the course.... take it for a walk PROPERLY where it can have a run around and chase a rubber ball. I think I'm basically 'doggist' as I can't really stand *most* owners.

Chlorine aside that would be like someone going swimming and taking their pet fish with them


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I'm basically 'doggist
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't surprise me with your checkered sexual history

I've never taken my gold fish to the swimming pool, but I did tie fishing line to my budgie & took it kite flying. 

Maybe it's in addition to the walk, not instead of? 

Anyway, you don't strike me a fella who would 'hand gel'?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 28, 2015)

therod said:



			Did you put alcohol gel on her paws? 

Click to expand...

No I would run the gel on her paws as she hadn't washed them after going on the course &#128521;

Our club has those masks that people wear in China for when people bring their dog in


----------



## JustOne (Nov 28, 2015)

therod said:



			Doesn't surprise me with your checkered sexual history

I've never taken my gold fish to the swimming pool, but I did tie fishing line to my budgie & took it kite flying. 

Maybe it's in addition to the walk, not instead of? 

Anyway, you don't strike me a fella who would 'hand gel'?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, I'm probably the opposite of sanitised,... sexually even more so 

Hmmmm.... take your dog round the course then take it for a walk when you get home, doubt it.

Take it for walkies and a bit of ball chasing THEN take it round 18 holes, also probably not.

Can't see many forumers 'what's in the bag' listing a packet of dog poo bags :lol:


----------



## Three (Nov 28, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Can't see many forumers 'what's in the bag' listing a packet of dog poo bags :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I think you are being a bit over precious to be honest. I reckon as a rough guess, 50% of guys I see in public toilets don't wash their hands. Do you ask someone you meet if they have washed before you hold your hand out?
		
Click to expand...

Think what you like, my personal hygiene is my responsibility, knowing someone has been the toilet during the round and meeting someone with no prior knowledge what they have done is down to them, yes i may be risking they don't wash their hands, but i know for sure I do and if your saying it's ok for people to risk passing infections or whatever, regardless of how remote then fine, your call.
next time one of your pp visits the bushes while playing and then shares his crisps on the table, dig in, but were else does he put his hands or fingers without washing or cleaning them, your issue not mine.
Grown men questioning someones personal hygiene, fill your boots!


----------



## JustOne (Nov 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			knowing someone has been the toilet during the round and meeting someone with no prior knowledge what they have done is down to them, yes i may be risking they don't wash their hands
		
Click to expand...

I always get someone's dog to lick my hands clean afterwards.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Think what you like, my personal hygiene is my responsibility, knowing someone has been the toilet during the round and meeting someone with no prior knowledge what they have done is down to them, yes i may be risking they don't wash their hands, but i know for sure I do and if your saying it's ok for people to risk passing infections or whatever, regardless of how remote then fine, your call.
next time one of your pp visits the bushes while playing and then shares his crisps on the table, dig in, but were else does he put his hands or fingers without washing or cleaning them, your issue not mine.
Grown men questioning someones personal hygiene, fill your boots!
		
Click to expand...


I thought you said in post #127 you weren't posting on this thread again?  :ears:


----------



## Crow (Nov 28, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I always get someone's dog to lick my hands clean afterwards. 

Click to expand...

Only your hands?


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2015)

Playing RCP this year we got caught in a halestorm. It was freezing and I'd lost my mitts. 

I used natures own hand warmers, we all shook hands afterwards

Saint hacker and cookielad are still with us. I've not heard from hooker for a while though 

You ok Charlie? I hope it cleared up


----------



## Duckster (Nov 28, 2015)

I just don't see any problem at all with taking your dogs out on the course.

So long as they are trained, just what is the problem??


----------



## Craigg (Nov 28, 2015)

Duckster said:



			So long as they are trained, just what is the problem??
		
Click to expand...

Dog ****


----------



## Duckster (Nov 28, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Dog ****
		
Click to expand...

Aye, because no other animals go on golf courses.

So with that in mind, what's the problem?


----------



## Duckster (Nov 28, 2015)

Lets be honest with each other here.

Dog mess.  Take a bag, clean it up.
Dog urine.  Anyone that thinks dog urine is a problem after licking their ball clean after it's been in touch with the chemicals used on a golf needs a serious look at a chemistry book.
Dogs barking.  Humm.  FORE!
Here's a deal breaker though.  You get offered membership at Sunningdale.  Would you take it?  Seriously.  Sunningdale.  That actually welcomes dogs.

Who one here has been to The Forest Of Arden with it's nice (penned in) deer.  Where do they go to the lavy?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2015)

Do you mean to tell me that bears really don't sh.. In the woods? 

Disney has a lot to answer for.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2015)

therod said:



			Playing RCP this year we got caught in a halestorm. It was freezing and I'd lost my mitts. 

I used natures own hand warmers, we all shook hands afterwards

Saint hacker and cookielad are still with us. I've not heard from hooker for a while though 

You ok Charlie? I hope it cleared up

Click to expand...

Glad you weren't in our four ball. There wasn't any fumbling in our lot. We remained hygienic throughout. Thoroughly sanitised. Apart from the language.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Glad you weren't in our four ball. There wasn't any fumbling in our lot. We remained hygienic throughout. Thoroughly sanitised. Apart from the language.
		
Click to expand...

You could have shared my pouch, it's big enough for 2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Lets be honest with each other here.

Dog mess.  Take a bag, clean it up.
Dog urine.  Anyone that thinks dog urine is a problem after licking their ball clean after it's been in touch with the chemicals used on a golf needs a serious look at a chemistry book.
Dogs barking.  Humm.  FORE!
Here's a deal breaker though.  You get offered membership at Sunningdale.  Would you take it?  Seriously.  Sunningdale.  That actually welcomes dogs.

Who one here has been to The Forest Of Arden with it's nice (penned in) deer.  Where do they go to the lavy?
		
Click to expand...

If dogs are not a problem, Why does Sunningdale and other illustrious Clubs ban dogs during comps?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2015)

therod said:



			You could have shared my pouch, it's big enough for 2 

Click to expand...

my hands never got quite that cold.

Luckily.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			If dogs are not a problem, Why does Sunningdale and other illustrious Clubs ban dogs during comps?
		
Click to expand...

You my friend are just an absolute bam!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			You my friend are just an absolute bam!
		
Click to expand...

It's a genuine question, why?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2015)

therod said:



			You could have shared my pouch, it's big enough for 2 

Click to expand...

That said, it's nice to know the offer was available.


----------



## Duckster (Nov 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			If dogs are not a problem, Why does Sunningdale and other illustrious Clubs ban dogs during comps?
		
Click to expand...

But they are allowed and encouraged to come on the course.  The half way house even has it's own doggie goodies!

Just what is your massive problem with dogs on the course?  Ones that's are attended and looked after, trained on how to behave?

DO you think they should ban all wild animals from golf courses.  I mean, god forbid an owl decides to hoot on your backswing, or even worse a persons cat decides to wander on the course.  Might as well all go home.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2015)

Duckster said:



			But they are allowed and encouraged to come on the course.  The half way house even has it's own doggie goodies!

Just what is your massive problem with dogs on the course?  Ones that's are attended and looked after, trained on how to behave?

DO you think they should ban all wild animals from golf courses.  I mean, god forbid an owl decides to hoot on your backswing, or even worse a persons cat decides to wander on the course.  Might as well all go home.
		
Click to expand...

Asked a serious question, not sure why you feel the need to rant, I don't have a massive problem with dogs on the course and there have been numerous people with the same opinion, Feel free to answer the question.


----------



## richart (Nov 28, 2015)

No problem with dogs at my course, and have never seen any mess. Foxes are a different matter.


----------



## Duckster (Nov 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Asked a serious question, not sure why you feel the need to rant, I don't have a massive problem with dogs on the course and there have been numerous people with the same opinion, Feel free to answer the question.
		
Click to expand...

So they aren't allowed during comps.  Could be due to footfall on the course at the time.  How many comps do they have every week?

And are they banned?  I've honestly not seen anything about that part of things.  But I have seen that they do have small ceremonies when the dogs pass away.

I'm not having a rant, I just want to know what you have against dogs on the course?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2015)

Duckster said:



			So they aren't allowed during comps.  Could be due to footfall on the course at the time.  How many comps do they have every week?

And are they banned?  I've honestly not seen anything about that part of things.  But I have seen that they do have small ceremonies when the dogs pass away.

I'm not having a rant, I just want to know what you have against dogs on the course?
		
Click to expand...

It was snelly's post earlier that said they were banned during comps at the more prestigious courses. 
As for being against dogs, I'm not, I understand they are getting fresh air and covering 4-5 miles, but in my experience the ones I've seen look absolutely bored, no fun at all for the dog, They walk along side the owner/trolley, sit or lie down then repeat, I get they're loved and very well trained,


----------



## Duckster (Nov 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			It was snelly's post earlier that said they were banned during comps at the more prestigious courses. 
As for being against dogs, I'm not, I understand they are getting fresh air and covering 4-5 miles, but in my experience the ones I've seen look absolutely bored, no fun at all for the dog, They walk along side the owner/trolley, sit or lie down then repeat, I get they're loved and very well trained,
		
Click to expand...

That's fair enough.  I've grown up in the country, with both parents coming from farming backgrounds, so I know a difference between trained (working) dogs and non trained (pets) dogs.

I understand that there is a huge difference between the two.

I'm just a dog fan.  I like dogs and I like clubs that allow them, granted at certain times, on the course.  I think it's a big stepping stone to getting not just dogs, but families on the course.  I'm also not saying that it should be the only exercise for the dog, that'd be daft, but it's a good starting point.

*Please note, that my club is a no dog on the course club.  But does allow them on the premises, which I think's a touch weird.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2015)

Duckster said:



			That's fair enough.  I've grown up in the country, with both parents coming from farming backgrounds, so I know a difference between trained (working) dogs and non trained (pets) dogs.

I understand that there is a huge difference between the two.

I'm just a dog fan.  I like dogs and I like clubs that allow them, granted at certain times, on the course.  I think it's a big stepping stone to getting not just dogs, but families on the course.  I'm also not saying that it should be the only exercise for the dog, that'd be daft, but it's a good starting point.

*Please note, that my club is a no dog on the course club.  But does allow them on the premises, which I think's a touch weird.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the response, I know from personal experience a dog is so much more than just a pet to some people, I have no issues with dogs, my point from the beginning was for the welfare of the dogs,


----------



## Craigg (Nov 28, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Aye, because no other animals go on golf courses.

So with that in mind, what's the problem?
		
Click to expand...

There's an old saying..." It's no good knocking when there's nobody in"


----------



## Duckster (Nov 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Thank you for the response, I know from personal experience a dog is so much more than just a pet to some people, I have no issues with dogs, my point from the beginning was for the welfare of the dogs,
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome.  It's nice to have opinions with each other that aren't just squabbling like some of the threads.  You sir are most welcome at my gaff when ever you want.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Your welcome.  It's nice to have opinions with each other that aren't just squabbling like some of the threads.  You sir are most welcome at my gaff when ever you want.
		
Click to expand...

You too matey, Forum is good fun, but there's no doubt at times what is typed in one way by the poster is read totally differently by the reader, some people are better at expressing themselves and putting point their point across! Unfortunately I struggle at both&#128515;


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 28, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			This is a good article for those that are interested - http://www.finegolf.co.uk/what-is-fine-golf/golfers-dogs/

Click to expand...

Excellent website Dave. Their videos are 'well boss', in an old school way, and their books section has never let me down. 

Found my golf course bible on there (true links) and most inspirational golf book too (preferred lies).

Always feel a bit nerdy checking it out but definitely proper.

As for dogs....

Big fan, just not a viable ownership proposition nowadays. The heydays of dog ownership was the 80's when you didnt have to bag their 'output'. Picking up warm turds doesn't really appeal to me so don't have one.

Not allowed at our place, assume because they're quite protective of a few of our resident wildlife, and rightly so.

If a I played somewhere else and they allowed them, I wouldn't be bothered.

Entertaining thread by the way :thup:


----------



## North Mimms (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm not a dog person at all, but one of our friends has the best behaved dog who loves to go on the course with him.
She will walk alongside (not on lead) and the moment he stops his trolley, she will lie down beside it and stay they until he is ready to set off again.
Occasionally she will rush off into the trees and undergowth to have sniff and a rootle about, then come bounding back and lie down by trolley again.
She's quite delightful.

I was so sad that when our friend came to play our course that they would not allow him to bring his lovely dog, but I guess a lot of people want to bring dogs who haven't been trained to behave


----------



## North Mimms (Nov 29, 2015)

Duckster said:



			*Please note, that my club is a no dog on the course club.  But does allow them on the premises, which I think's a touch weird.
		
Click to expand...

Do they have to wear a collar in the bar?


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 29, 2015)

Wow, people have the strangest opinions on here sometimes.... I'm in the don't care camp I think. I like dogs, I'd have no problem playing with a dog or bringing mine if I had one. Animals on grass, hmmm... Not too much of a news story there is there?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Do they have to wear a collar in the bar?

Click to expand...

yes, but as long as its not a denim one


----------

